# Falcao vicinissimo al Manchester City.



## admin (30 Agosto 2014)

Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio su Twitter in questo momento, Radamel Falcao sembra vicinissimo al Manchester City.

Il club inglese si è inserito e può bruciare tutti. Anche l'Arsenal, che è fortemente interessata al colombiano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio su Twitter in questo momento, Radamel Falcao sembra vicinissimo al Manchester City.
> 
> A breve, i dettagli.



Ma veramente qualcuno ha creduto che andasse alla Juve  , i sondaggi sicuramente ci saranno stati ma mai creduto in un suo arrivo, prendono Falcao e danno Negredo al Real allora.


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio su Twitter in questo momento, Radamel Falcao sembra vicinissimo al Manchester City.
> 
> A breve, i dettagli.



Ah e la Juventus?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2014)

Aguero, Jovetic, Dzeko e Falcao. Bah.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ah e la Juventus?



Campate giornalistiche, su un sondaggio ( che sicuramente c'è stato) hanno montato una trattativa impossibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Aguero, Jovetic, Dzeko e Aguero. Bah.



Doppio Aguero   scherzo, grandissimo attacco,beh certo lasciare in panchina uno dei tre (aguero,Dzeko e Falcao) non sarà semplice.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio su Twitter in questo momento, Radamel Falcao sembra vicinissimo al Manchester City.
> 
> Il club inglese si è inserito e può bruciare tutti. Anche l'Arsenal, che è fortemente interessata al colombiano.



.


----------



## aleslash (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio su Twitter in questo momento, Radamel Falcao sembra vicinissimo al Manchester City.
> 
> Il club inglese si è inserito e può bruciare tutti. Anche l'Arsenal, che è fortemente interessata al colombiano.



Via il pazzo e ci regalano negredo


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio su Twitter in questo momento, Radamel Falcao sembra vicinissimo al Manchester City.
> 
> Il club inglese si è inserito e può bruciare tutti. Anche l'Arsenal, che è fortemente interessata al colombiano.



In effetti hanno fatto un mercato abbastanza muto rispetto ai loro standard, sembrava strano. In ogni caso per me è l'Arsenal la big ad aver fortemente bisogno di un centravanti di livello.


----------



## aleslash (30 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> In effetti hanno fatto un mercato abbastanza muto rispetto ai loro standard, sembrava strano.


Fair Play Finanziario


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio su Twitter in questo momento, Radamel Falcao sembra vicinissimo al Manchester City.
> 
> Il club inglese si è inserito e può bruciare tutti. Anche l'Arsenal, che è fortemente interessata al colombiano.



Strano che il Monaco abbia deciso di vendere Falcao a soldi piuttosto che prestarlo pagando metà ingaggio mettendogli anche una buona uscita dandolo alla Juventus. Molto strano.

Deliri Juventini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio su Twitter in questo momento, Radamel Falcao sembra vicinissimo al Manchester City.
> 
> Il club inglese si è inserito e può bruciare tutti. Anche l'Arsenal, che è fortemente interessata al colombiano.



Niente, al Real non riesce proprio ad andarci.
Felice per lui cmq. Al Monaco non può restare dai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

*Laudisa conferma: Se il City vende Negredo al Valencia, si fanno avantI per Falcao del Monaco.*


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio su Twitter in questo momento, Radamel Falcao sembra vicinissimo al Manchester City.
> 
> Il club inglese si è inserito e può bruciare tutti. Anche l'Arsenal, che è fortemente interessata al colombiano.



Beati loro.
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] vatti a vedere Roma City


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa conferma: Se il City vende Negredo al Valencia, si fanno avantI per Falcao del Monaco.*



Infatti, se non cedono Negredo non avrano mai abbastanza soldi


----------



## juventino (30 Agosto 2014)

E dopo Dzeko, Aguero e Jovetic il City avvera ancora una volta un nostro sogno. Poi ci si chiede perché non me me freghi assolutamente nulla della partita di oggi...


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2014)

Ma il proprietario del Monaco si è già stufato del giocattolo dopo un solo anno?


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> E dopo Dzeko, Aguero e Jovetic il City avvera ancora una volta un nostro sogno. Poi ci si chiede perché non me me freghi assolutamente nulla della partita di oggi...



E già troppo che non abbiate ceduto Vidal o Pogba. L'unica "botta" è sicuramente il cambio Conte-Allegri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma il proprietario del Monaco si è già stufato del giocattolo dopo un solo anno?



Ha problemi personali (divorzio con la moglie) che gli sono costati ben 3 miliardi (si miliardi) di euro.


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ha problemi personali (divorzio con la moglie) che gli sono costati ben 3 miliardi (si miliardi) di euro.



Azz,non lo sapevo


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Azz,non lo sapevo



Cerca rybolovlev divorzio su google e troverai tutti i dettagli


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cerca rybolovlev divorzio su google e troverai tutti i dettagli



Sto leggendo,pazzesco.Se non ho capito male è praticamente la metà del suo patrimonio.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2014)

Quel Tancredi Palmeri è una sentenza. Giornalai postmoderni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo,pazzesco.Se non ho capito male è praticamente la metà del suo patrimonio.



Esatto, non finirà sul lastrico ma perdere metà patrimonio non deve essere piacevole.


----------



## Aragorn (30 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ha problemi personali (divorzio con la moglie) che gli sono costati ben 3 miliardi (si miliardi) di euro.



Non sposatevi !


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2014)

Falcao è di un'altra categoria rispetto ad Aguero. Il City diventerebbe di gran lunga più forte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

*Nonostante sia stato convocato Falcao salterà la sfida contro il Lille, cessione vicina?*


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Nonostante sia stato convocato Falcao salterà la sfida contro il Lille, cessione vicina?*



*Di Marzio: il giocatore non sarà titolare nella sfida di oggi contro il Lille, cessione sempre più vicina al Manchester City, la trattativa è in fase avanzata.*


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Falcao è di un'altra categoria rispetto ad Aguero. Il City diventerebbe di gran lunga più forte.



La Roma ne prende altre 7 come col Manchester


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio su Twitter in questo momento, Radamel Falcao sembra vicinissimo al Manchester City.
> 
> Il club inglese si è inserito e può bruciare tutti. Anche l'Arsenal, che è fortemente interessata al colombiano.



NOOOOO!!! non ci credo :O ci son rimasto malissimo!!! Ero veramente troppo convinto andava alla Juventus!


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2014)

Ha twittato "Hala Madrid" twitt subito rimosso 

Nuovo hacker oppure va al Real?


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2014)

Falcao twitta che va al Real


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa conferma: Se il City vende Negredo al Valencia, si fanno avantI per Falcao del Monaco.*



Sprecatissimo Negredo a Valencia.


Comunque era ora che facessero un upgrade al palo della luce Dzeko.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


>



Ha appena smentito su Twitter, dicendo che è l'immagine da te riportata è un fotomontaggio


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport è saltata la trattativa Monaco-City per Falcao.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport è saltata la trattativa Monaco-City per Falcao.*



Certo che Falcao c'ha 28 anni e ancora non è andato in un Top Club...ma cosa aspetta? Sono più importanti i 12-14 milioni all'anno in Francia vero?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Certo che Falcao c'ha 28 anni e ancora non è andato in un Top Club...ma cosa aspetta? Sono più importanti i 12-14 milioni all'anno in Francia vero?



Magari la colpa non è sua.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Magari la colpa non è sua.



 prima Atletico e poi Monaco. Quest'anno al 30 di agosto sta ancora in Francia.


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2014)

Guillem Balague (che non sempre ci prende , ma conosce il mercato spagnolo e inglese) di sky sport uk, scrive che da sue fonti interne, sia Real che City negano di essere sul giocare, e che non andrà all'Arsenal. Quindi non può che andare alla giuve.


----------



## Heaven (31 Agosto 2014)

Per fortuna della Roma non va al city


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport è saltata la trattativa Monaco-City per Falcao.*




Alla fine andrà alla Juve, vedrete.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport è saltata la trattativa Monaco-City per Falcao.*






Admin ha scritto:


> Alla fine andrà alla Juve, vedrete.



Falcao in Italia beccherebbe 24 mln lordi annui. La Juve non può arrivare a queste cifre.


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Guillem Balague (che non sempre ci prende , ma conosce il mercato spagnolo e inglese) di sky sport uk, scrive che da sue fonti interne, sia Real che City negano di essere sul giocare, e che non andrà all'Arsenal. Quindi non può che andare alla giuve.



Forse nessuno si fida delle sue condizioni fisiche dopo l'infortunio


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2014)

E Laudisa insiste.


----------



## Snake (31 Agosto 2014)

insomma lo vogliono tutti ma nessuno lo piglia


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2014)

http://www.milanworld.net/la-juve-torna-pole-per-falcao-vt20869.html


----------

